
One of the most revolutionary VR experiences is about sound, not visuals - 6stringmerc
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-best-virtual-reality-film-at-tribeca-film-festival-was-all-about-sound?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
6stringmerc
This really strikes home for me because I have been highly attentive to audio
for as long as I can remember. Sure, I've got a bit of hearing damage from 15+
years of loud audio, but the fidelity and ability to sort through different
sounds is near and dear to my heart.

The sound of rain. Hearing a dog drink from a bowl down the hall, and in
another room completely. Different birds. Crickets. A truck with a V8 rumbling
away several streets over.

But most importantly, it's in music, where I can study each little instrument,
follow a thread from beginning to end if I want. It's like looking at a DAW
and inherently seeing the EQ - "Oh the hi-hat is off to the left, wow, that
bass wave starts low and rises - hey, an accent shaker that only appears every
4th bar." All of that is really important to me, to what I do, and to my
enjoyment of music.

If anybody else remembers how innovative 3D sound was to Half-Life multiplayer
and early Counter-Strike versions, this article should also ring true. Knowing
the sounds and cadence of a guy picking up a armor pack then a weapon in a
certain order could pinpoint a location. Amazing stuff. Then of course later
versions clamped down on the distance that fidelity could carry. Cat 'n mouse.

